# Anyone riding the DC Tucknee boots?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Number 1, as always, there is no best boot ever. There is only the best boot FOR YOU.

I've been riding these this year. They are soft. We carry the Lashed, Zephyr, Mutiny, and Moto and these when pushing straight forward are, for me, the softest thing we carry and the softest boot I've owned. Now, that soft flex applies driving straight over the toes and to the medial side. Pushing out towards your tips laterally you do have support. It's a mid flex support at best for me at 160lbs, but that's what I look for. They are definitely soft and give me issue on long toeside traverses, but the unhindered flex and the fit they offer me is great and I have been very happy in them thus far. I've had great luck with DC boots in the past, Lynx, and so far these are proving to be just as good. Liners aren't the best and pack out more than most (less than 32 for sure), but they aren't bad and have a pretty solid out of box fit. I'm currently running my Burton Life liners in my Tucknees, partly cause they're already broken in with 40 or so days on them and my footbeds were in these liners already and I'm lazy like that, and cause they stiffen up the boot just slightly so I have a bit more support. 

If you've liked boots like the Lashed or Hi-Standard in the past, give these a look. If you want a supportive boot, don't. These are built for movement. Fantastic surf-style carving boot though.


----------



## gnarstradamus (Jan 12, 2016)

Nivek said:


> Number 1, as always, there is no best boot ever. There is only the best boot FOR YOU.
> 
> I've been riding these this year. They are soft. We carry the Lashed, Zephyr, Mutiny, and Moto and these when pushing straight forward are, for me, the softest thing we carry and the softest boot I've owned. Now, that soft flex applies driving straight over the toes and to the medial side. Pushing out towards your tips laterally you do have support. It's a mid flex support at best for me at 160lbs, but that's what I look for. They are definitely soft and give me issue on long toeside traverses, but the unhindered flex and the fit they offer me is great and I have been very happy in them thus far. I've had great luck with DC boots in the past, Lynx, and so far these are proving to be just as good. Liners aren't the best and pack out more than most (less than 32 for sure), but they aren't bad and have a pretty solid out of box fit. I'm currently running my Burton Life liners in my Tucknees, partly cause they're already broken in with 40 or so days on them and my footbeds were in these liners already and I'm lazy like that, and cause they stiffen up the boot just slightly so I have a bit more support.
> 
> If you've liked boots like the Lashed or Hi-Standard in the past, give these a look. If you want a supportive boot, don't. These are built for movement. Fantastic surf-style carving boot though.


I appreciate the reply man. To give you more details - I've been riding DC Judges for about 5 seasons now. I've been going through a pair a season (around 75 days average). I usually blow out the boa anchors or crack the tongues, I've always just figured if I'm leaning hard into a stiff boot that it would happen and 75 days on a pair of boots is not bad for me. DC has these Tucknees rated as stiff flex, slightly softer than the Judge which would be OK with me and I was thinking that the asym (ugh that word) shape may help transfer my weight off the tongue directly, maybe stretch a pair to 100 days. That being said it sounds like these boots are actually very soft in your experience? I ride a STIFF camber board so I kind of need a boot I can lean into when I'm turning. I wouldn't mind something slightly softer than the Judge because I ride a lot of park also, just haven't found a boot that checks all those boxes (Judges have always been the closest).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look for some Ride Fuses to try on. I ride plenty of stiff stuff in Tucknees, just depends on what you like.


----------

